
Making a Timelapse of your PCB design in KiCad - krastanov
https://blog.krastanov.org/2020/02/17/pcb-layout-timelapse/
======
blitmap
I think it's really important to show how things were made with visuals like
this. This is very cool, and will likely inspire others into using KiCad and
then being able to show their family and less tech-savvy friends how they
progressed. :-)

~~~
krastanov
I completely agree! A big part of the educational project behind this kit is
not only to have a bunch of small exciting intro activities for novices, but
to have all the resources that a hobbyist would need in order to recreate the
creative process behind the process.

I would love to teach not just the intro electronics lessons, but the entire
social/technological/ecomonical process behind the creation. We are aiming to
have an "Engineer's Diary" write up that includes all that information.

------
joshdance
I love timelapses of things that were made. Wish all creation tools natively
supported creating them.

Timelapse of a Sketch doc.

Timelapse of a code repo.

Timelapse of a painting.

~~~
StavrosK
I wonder how hard a tool to do this could be. Probably not too hard, as long
as the window is maximized, you can specify the coordinates beforehand and
just leave the screenshot program to do its thing.

The only wrinkle would be that taking screenshots based on intervals isn't as
interesting as taking screenshots based on activity, but that doesn't seem
insurmountable.

~~~
krastanov
It depends on whether you want to show the particular thing being designed
(like in this post) or to show the entire process. There is an esthetics issue
with showing the whole thing: all of the small undo/redo steps and panning
around makes for a jittery experience. Occasionally that looks good, but it is
less easy to pull off.

~~~
StavrosK
Hm yeah, agreed. I wonder if there's still a way to automate this, like taking
a snapshot after every undo.

